# Clary Sage Oil - Anyone tried it to bring on labour???



## BlueberryG

Im 2 days overdue and getting to the fed up stage very quickly.

A friend mentioned that she took a bath using Clary sage oil and the next morning her waters broke. Just wondering if anyone else has heard of this or used it and it worked?

I intend on using some tonight just a little unsure of how much to use? and also how long to stay in the bath?

Any responses welcome :)

x


----------



## kmumtobe

I used it, whether it contributed to labour or not i don't know I tried many things! To do it tho I never put it in the bath I added a few drops to almond oil and rubbed it in my bump. I've used other oils in the bath and to do them ive put a few drops in a small cup of milk and mixed that in the bath water. It helps you sleep too which is usually a welcome thing by that stage x


----------



## moomin_troll

i had bought clary sage oil to use during labour as it helps build up contractions. afew hours before i went into labour i had a radox bubble bath that had clary sage in it. i dont think it bought on labour, i think i was just ready as i was relaxed.

if u want to try it id say use about 5 drops in ur bath n stay in for aslong as u want


----------



## Connah'sMommy

moomin_troll said:


> i had bought clary sage oil to use during labour as it helps build up contractions. afew hours before i went into labour i had a radox bubble bath that had clary sage in it. i dont think it bought on labour, i think i was just ready as i was relaxed.
> 
> if u want to try it id say use about 5 drops in ur bath n stay in for aslong as u want

I going to use my clary sage tonight i think in the bath:thumbup: The radox bubble bath is beaut! Iv been using it alot and its very relaxing :)xx


----------



## lost-mum

i used it 12 hours later my waters broke don`t know if that was the cause or not


----------



## BlueberryG

I tried it and it was lovely and relaxing but sadly no labour! Lol im 9 days over now got my second sweep today if nothing happens i will be induced on Thursday, at least I know my little boy will be here by the weekend!!
xxx


----------



## Kess

I had a bath (over an hour long) with clary sage oil in it at around midday, and my waters broke at 2.40pm.


----------



## span

I started to get a bloody show, clearout and period pain type cramps the day after I 1st used it. Took a week of these signs before I went into proper labour but do feel it helped kickstart things and LO wasn't overdue - 39+5. :flower:


----------



## Connah'sMommy

Iv been having clary sage baths all week and im getting lots of BH but no labour :( Iv lost what must be all of my plug though surely as it was soooo much!

Dont think its working too well for me lol xx


----------



## Eternal

i used it when i was over due with my son, within 2 days i used the whole bottles lol and baby still didnt arrive until a week later! But i had slow labour that whole week so it may have helped.


----------



## Nickij

I used it for about a week before my waters broke at 39weeks. I am not sure if it helped or not. However it can't hurt:)


----------



## Blah11

I had a radox bath just after tea, then rubbed sweet almond and clary sage directlty onto my bump. My waters broke that midnight at 39 weeks :)


----------



## gingerclaire

def going to buy some today , cheers ladies!!!


----------



## gingerclaire

blah 11 - how much did you rub on your bump!!!


----------



## Blah11

i got a tiny little pot (medicine cup size) and half filled with sweet almond oil and put prob 10 drops of clary sage in it. It was quite strong LOL


----------



## lynnikins

i used it in massage oil nightly from 38 wks with ds1 and a few times with ds2 but not as much i now cant stand the smell of it


----------



## gills8752

I used it too, in bath and rubbed on bump and i think it did bring on my labour but I don't think my body was ready as it took ages to get into established labour as it kept stopping and starting. 
This time I'll only use it once labours started to make it stronger


----------



## MissGx

Didn't work, had a great nights sleep whenever I tried it though!

Nothing worked for me. And I tried EVERYTHING! (minus castor oil)


----------



## L Elise

https://www.essentialoils.co.za/essential-oils/clary-sage.htm

Seems to be a reasonable low-down on what it does and how to use it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Eternal

i found it relaxing! so if nothing else it was good for that.


----------

